# Solved: EPSON Scan has stopped working



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi

I cannot open my Epson DX8400 scanning utility. I get the "EPSON Scan has stopped working" message.

******************
Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	escndv.exe
Application Version:	3.2.0.1
Application Timestamp:	45ef8c00
Fault Module Name:	dlbttwds.ds
Fault Module Version:	3.107.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	45df4cc4
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00004da2
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	ce4f
Additional Information 2:	26399044a6bbb39c169a5ea63636131f
Additional Information 3:	92d9
Additional Information 4:	a258d17848b6afb59da2caedef25be90

*************

I can however, insert an image from the scanner using for example MS Word.

I can also print absolutely fine.

I have the latest drivers and ICC Profiles.

The only recent change I can think of is that I have permanently disabled Driver Signature Reinforcement using Driver Ready Program in order to use Peer Guardian 2.

I am on Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 15:15:45, on 23/02/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\vVX6000.exe
C:\Windows\PixArt\Pac207\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Users\The BORG\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BOINC\boincmgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BOINC\boinctray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BOINC\boinc.exe
C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\setiathome.berkeley.edu\astropulse_5.03_windows_intelx86.exe
C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\setiathome.berkeley.edu\astropulse_5.00_windows_intelx86.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Users\The BORG\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\The BORG\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\The BORG\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\The BORG\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\The BORG\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\The BORG\Documents\Downloads\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.4.2\gears.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\Windows\JM\JMInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [boincmgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\BOINC\boincmgr.exe" /a /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [boinctray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\BOINC\boinctray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\The BORG\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [filehippo.com] "C:\Program Files (x86)\filehippo.com\UpdateChecker.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX8400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATICEE.EXE /FU "C:\Users\THEBOR~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E_S76A5.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IndxStoreSvr_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe" ASO-616B5711-6DAE-4795-A05F-39A1E5104020
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.4.2\gears.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.4.2\gears.dll
O9 - Extra button: Bonjour - {7F9DB11C-E358-4ca6-A83D-ACC663939424} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\ExplorerPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: Garmin Internet Explorer Plug-In - https://my.garmin.com/mygarmin/m/GarminAxControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/betapit/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {56762DEC-6B0D-4AB4-A8AD-989993B5D08B} (OnlineScanner Control) - http://www.eset.eu/buxus/docs/OnlineScanner.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{817036E2-69BD-4800-B200-6F22AB6E05AD}: NameServer = 62.24.128.191,62.24.128.190
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: dlbt_device - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\dlbtcoms.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c984bcd9d801e0) (gupdate1c984bcd9d801e0) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Deployment Agent Service (SandraAgentSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2009.SP2\RpcAgentSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12415 bytes


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

FIXED IT!!

Epson's solution is here:
Thank you for contacting EPSON e-mail support.



You may wish to try removing the scanner software and reinstalling it using the procedure below, the scanner should be connected to the PC and powered on:



1) Click on the Windows Orb menu, then click into the Start Search box.

2) Type DEVICE MANAGER into the box then press the Enter key on the keyboard.

3) In Device Manager look for 'Imaging Devices'. Click on the + beside the heading and the scanner should be listed here. If Imaging Devices is not listed, check under 'Other Devices'.

4) Right Click on scanner entry and select Uninstall. Click Yes to confirm this.

5) Close DEVICE MANAGER and turn the scanner off

6) Click on the Windows Orb, then CONTROL PANEL.

7) In Control Panel, double-click on Programs and Features

8) Remove EPSON Scan. This is the only item you need remove here, if asked to restart the PC at any point, un-tick the box that might make reference to this option and choose not to restart. Close the window.

9) Hold down the Windows Logo key + "R" key on your keyboard. This will open the 'Run' dialogue box. In the Run box, next to where it says Open type inf and click OK. This will open up a list of files; we need to locate the files beginning with OEM. If the Run box does not appear, type inf into Start Search and open the yellow inf folder that will be amongst the search results.

10) There may be several files beginning with OEMxx where xx is a number. You can ignore those with the .pnf extensions. The OEMxx files are in fact the original INF files located on the drivers CD (any manufacturer) that Windows has copied to the INF folder and then renamed. You need to open each OEMxx.inf file. Do this by double clicking on it. Please note that before proceeding to step 14, you MUST NOT delete any OEMxx.inf files that do not have "SEIKO EPSON" in them.

11) If the .inf file reads SEIKO EPSON at the top and the Scanner details further down, then close the file and delete the corresponding file(s) i.e. if OEM1.INF is the correct file, then delete oem1.inf and oem1.pnf. Repeat until all EPSON OEMxx.INF files have been deleted. Please also look for any files (not OEM) that have 'E' and 'Scan' in the file name. Open the .INF files for any found matching this description and check if the scanner is mentioned here. Remove if the scanner name is found.

12) Click the Windows Orb menu and select Computer.

13) In Computer open the Local Disc (C drive (where C is the name of the drive on which Windows is installed). Open the yellow folder called Windows and then double-click on Twain_32. In the Twain_32 folder there should be a folder called ESCNDV'. Right-click this folder and Delete, then close back to the desktop.

Once removed, restart the computer. Once restarted, please reinstall Epson Scan using the latest download from the link below:


----------

